

Why you should contribute to open source - shalinmangar
http://shalinsays.blogspot.com/2009/10/why-you-should-contribute-to-open.html
Sharing notes I put together for a talk I gave to some students
======
erikb85
it would be so nice, if open source contribution could bring u a job in a cool
software company. but I guess, that only works for the star-google
combination...

~~~
shalinmangar
Really? What about Red Hat, Canonical, SpringSource, Xen, Cloudera, Github
etc.?

~~~
erikb85
Argument accepted. US and Germany are a totally different world, as I learn
from HN every day. Here in Germany U don't get anything out of Open Source
contributions. Not even web startups are looking for that attribute.

